# weight question! help!



## tysonsilverbackgorilla (Jan 31, 2015)

my young boy tyson is 10 weeks and weighs 20.2 pounds he is part razors edge blue nose and his mother was an american bully. anyone have an idea on how big he will prob end up? please


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

The best way to determine weight is to look at the size of the parents and other dogs in the pedigree. There's no completely accurate way to know, though.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello tysonsilverbackgorilla and welcome to the forum. 
As a close guestimate, double the weight at four months old. 

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Razors edge is American Bully...so he is an Amercian bully. Anyway wow 20Lbs at 10 weeks old. He is going to be big! When he hits 4 months old weigh him and then double that. It's not for sure but it's a good estimate.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome tysonsilverbackgorilla! Since the weight question, and that Razors Edge is AmBully has already been addressed, please post a few pictures of your pup for us!

Also blue nose is not a type of Pit Bull or Bully, it is just that, nose color. Blue being a dilute of black. The only bulldogs I know of that can be defined by nose color are OFRN (Old Family Red Nose) and that is through very selective breeding and heavy culling.


----------

